# Ipad bloqué sur la pomme



## salimb83 (24 Décembre 2013)

Slt tout le monde; 

J'ai un *Ipad wifi 32 Go sous IOS 7.0.4*, ça fait deux jours que j'ai essayé de le jailbreaké avec le nouveau jailbreak d'Evasion, mais ça a tourné mal, le jailbreak a echoué du fait que je suis bloqué sur la pomme avec ecran noir

j'ai essayé de la jailbreaké sur deux pc et un macbook pro voilà les resultats : 
*sur le mac :* il affiche que mon ipad n'est pas compatible avec la version sollicitée;
*sur le premier PC :* erreur 3194 (avec la dernière version de l'Itunes)
*sur le deuxième PC :* erreur 1603 et des fois 1604

de l'aide svp


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2013)

... Allez, ça commence ! ... Félicitations, tu es le premier à avoir transformé son iPad en "planche à pain" high tech grâce au jailbreak !

ps : c'est de l'humour ! (noir peut être, mais c'est de l'humour !) ... je te souhaite bien évidemment de trouver une solution !:love:


----------



## Powerdom (24 Décembre 2013)

salimb83 a dit:


> *sur le deuxième PC :* erreur 1603 et des fois *1604*
> 
> de l'aide svp



A 60 près tu aurais pu en boire une à la santé de ton défunt iPad. :rateau:


----------



## salimb83 (24 Décembre 2013)

@ Powerdom : casse toi connard


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2013)

Je crois que t'as craqué ton slip.  Joyeux Noël tout de même.


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2013)

surtout que la vraie citation c'est 'casse toi pôv con'. Ah la la, on ne dira jamais assez qu'il faut bien apprendre ses classiques si on veut briller en société.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2013)

salimb83 a dit:


> @ Powerdom : casse toi connard


Mais lui son iPad fonctionne encore ....


----------



## jonson (25 Décembre 2013)

Y'a plus qu'à demander un nouvel iPad au Père Nono... 

Allez Joyeux Noël quand même!


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais lui son iPad fonctionne encore ....



Va te faire bouffer par une moule !



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h36 ----------




salimb83 a dit:


> @ Powerdom : casse toi connard



C'est con. Y a un moyen très simple de se sortir de ce genre de situation. Mais bon, voilà, tu donnes pas envie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Décembre 2013)

... En fait, le jailbreak a été inventé par Apple : tu achètes un iBidule neuf et tu le jailbreak ... Bien entendu, t'as une "brique" après ... Ensuite, tu rachètes un neuf et ainsi de suite jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive ... Sont vraiment des génies chez Apple !!!


----------



## naas (25 Décembre 2013)

Si tu as fait des maj en OTA il te faut avant faire une restauration depuis itunes et tu lances ensuite le jailbreak, cela devrait fonctionner.

La prochaine fois que tu es grossier dans tes propos tu te demerdes, donc maintenant dis pardon au monsieur et fais ce que je t'ai dit.


----------



## jonson (25 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... En fait, le jailbreak a été inventé par Apple : tu achètes un iBidule neuf et tu le jailbreak ... Bien entendu, t'as une "brique" après ... Ensuite, tu rachètes un neuf et ainsi de suite jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive ... Sont vraiment des génies chez Apple !!!



J'adhère totalement à ce point de vue: sont vraiment des génies chez Apple!


----------



## salimb83 (25 Décembre 2013)

Je viens de résoudre le problème bonde de crapule


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Décembre 2013)

salimb83 a dit:


> Je viens de résoudre le problème bonde de crapule


----------



## Tosay (26 Décembre 2013)

Y'a eu beaucoup de problèmes sur le dernier JB avec les iPad 2. 

Tu as quoi comme iPad ?


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2013)

Tosay a dit:


> Y'a eu beaucoup de problèmes sur le dernier JB avec les iPad 2.
> 
> Tu as quoi comme iPad ?



Oui, si tu as un iPad 2, ne retente surtout pas un jailbreack pour l'instant, nouvel échec assuré.
L'équipe des "evaders" travaille sur un correctif.


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2013)

salimb83 a dit:


> Je viens de résoudre le problème bonde de crapule


 
Alors une bonde de tonneau ou de baignoire, voire d'évier, je vois bien ce que c'est.
Par contre une bonde de crapule???
Tu s'rais pas un peu bonde, toi? :rose:


----------



## jonson (26 Décembre 2013)

Oui bonde comme une queue de pelle.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Février 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Oui bonde comme une queue de pelle.



Ou comme James


----------

